

Where did all the good clients go? - cherishedlife
http://www.thischerishedlife.com/index.php/ideal-clients/#sthash.w7MdWxb6.6WZap8lS.dpbs

======
lovelearning
"Unappreciative clients are exhausting" \- That's been my (unfortunate)
experience too as a software freelancer. On the plus side, it's taught me to
appreciate all the service providers who provide me with some service -
electricians, plumbers, waiters...

~~~
cherishedlife
It's the number one thing that makes me get down about freelancing. But now I
know - it's not just a matter of firing clients you don't want to to work
with, it's a matter of attracting people who "get" you. It's made all the
difference. Thanks for the read!

